# Lighting for Cage



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

I was wondering if I could get some suggesting for cage lighting...I usually leave a lamp on in the living room, but lately my son has turned it off on his way to school. (I leave for work earlier) I am wondering if it would just be easier to have another ceramic lamp with a heating light, and then change it to a ceramic heater for the night time. Will it hurt having the direct light on his cage, or just I just ensure that the light is left on.

Thank You
Carla


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would either talk to your son about leaving the light on or maybe leave a note attached saying "Please leave on". Sometimes, they need visual cues! At least he is turning off the light, most kids, wouldn't think about it.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

thanx for the idea...I just wasnt to sure if the light had to be directly on his cage, or just in the room. I might fight a desk lamp to place on the book stand near him.

Thanx again


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What kind of cage do you have? You could get a lamp (one of the silver dome looking ones- I can't believe I don't know what they're called) and a regular light bulb, and just set it right on top of the cage. Of course, that only works with wire cages and such... Or you could try a long UV light and set that across the top of the cage as well.


----------



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a wire cage top. It is 40 inches in length. I do have a ceramic heater that keeps the temp around 75-77 F. I have the thermoste probe tucked in behind his hideout which is in the center of the cage. I just was unsure if I had to have a light right on his cage, do not want to blind him at all, or just a light on in the general room.

Thanx for all the advice.
Carla


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

You really only need the general room light. Hedgies need at least 12 hours of light, so during the winter, you have to keep a light on.


----------

